# أهم الأطباء العرب الذين غيروا بإكتشافاتهم مجرى التاريخ



## اني بل (19 ديسمبر 2009)

_ابن سينا​_






 هو أبو علي الحسين بن عبد الله بن الحسن بن علي بن سينا، عالم مسلم اشتهر بالطب والفلسفة واشتغل بهما. ولد في قرية (أفشنة) بالقرب من بخارى (في أوزبكستان حاليا) من أب من مدينة بلخ (في أفغانستان حاليا) و أم قروية سنة 370هـ (980م) وتوفي في مدينة همدان (في إيران حاليا) سنة 427هـ (1037م). عرف باسم الشيخ الرئيس وسماه الغربيون بأمير الأطباء و أبو الطب الحديث. وقد ألّف 200 كتاب في مواضيع مختلفة، العديد منها يركّز على الفلسفة والطب. إن ابن سينا هو من أول من كتب عن الطبّ في العالم ولقد اتبع نهج أو أسلوب أبقراط و جالينوس. وأشهر أعماله كتاب الشفاء وكتاب القانون في الطب
ولد في قرية افشنا قريبة من بخاري من أب بلخی, ووالده من أتباع الباطنية، كما ذكر ابن سينا وقد كان يحضر اجتماعاتها السرية ويعقد بعضها في بيته، ويحرص على حضور ابن سينا وأخيه لتلك الاجتماعات، وإن كان ابن سينا غير مقتنع بها. رحل إلي مدينة بخاري وهناك التحق ببلاط السلطان نوح بن منصورالساماني,الذي اسند إليه متابعة الأعمال المالية للسلطان.
في بخاري بدأ ابن سينا رحلة تلقي العلوم, حفظ القرآن وعمره لم يتجاوز العاشرة ثم تلقي علوم الفقه والأدب والفلسفة والطب.

حدث أن قدم إلى بخارى عالم متخصص بعلوم الفلسفة والمنطق اسمه"أبو عبد الله النائلي" وهو من فلاسفة الباطنية، فاستضافه والد ابن سينا، وطلب إليه أن يلقِن ابن سينا شيئاً من علومه، فما كان من هذا العالم إلا أن تفرَغ لتلميذه، وأخذ عليه دروساً من كتاب المدخل إلى علم المنطق المعروف باسم "إيساغوجي". وما كان أشد إعجاب النائلي من تلميذه حين وجده يجيب عن الأسئلة المنطقية المحيِِرة إجابات صائبة تكاد لاتخطر على بال معلمه. واستمر ابن سينا مع معلمه إلى أن غادر هذا المعلم بخارى.
بدأ نبوغ ابن سينا منذ صغره, إذ يحكي أنه قام وهو لم يتجاوز الثامنة عشر بعلاج السلطان نوح بن منصور الساماني, وكانت هي الفرصة الذهبية التي سنحت لابن سينا, التحاقه ببلاط السلطان ووضعت مكتبته الخاصة تحت تصرف ابن سينا.
ترحاله
كان ابن سينا محبًا للترحال لطلب العلم، رحل إلي خوارزم وهناك مكث عشر سنوات ثم تنقل بين البلاد ثم ارتحل إلي همذان وهناك مكث تسع سنوات
يعتبر الفكر الفلسفي لأبو علي ابن سينا امتداد لفكر لفارابي و قد أخذ عن الفارابي فلسفته الطبيعية وفلسفته الإلهية أي تصوره للموجودات وتصوره للوجود وأخذ منه على الأخص نظرية الصدور وطوّر نظرية النفس وهو أكثر ما عني به.
كان يقول بنفس المبادئ التي نادى بها الفارابي من قبله بأن العالم قديم أزلي و غير مخلوق ، و أن الله يعلم الكليات لا الجزئيات ، و نفى أن الأجسام تقوم مع الأرواح في يوم القيامة 
تعريفه للنفس
أهمية ابن سينا الفلسفية تكمن في نظريته في النفس وأفكاره في فلسفة النفس، مقدمات ابن سينا في النفس هي مقدمات أرسطية.
تعريف ابن سينا للنفس: النفس كمال أول لجسم طبيعي آلي ذي حياة بالقوة أي من جهة ما يتولد (وهذا مبدأ القوة المولدة) ويربو (وهذا مبدأ القوة المنمية) ويتغذى (وهذا مبدأ القوة الغاذية) وذلك كله ما يسميه بالنفس النباتية.
وهي كمال أول من جهة ما يدرك الجزئيات ويتحرك بالإرادة وهذا ما يسميه بالنفس الحيوانية. وهي كمال أول من جهة ما يدرك الكليات ويعقل بالاختيار الفكري وهذا ما يسميه النفس الإنسانية. شرح التعريف: ونعني في التعريف السابق أن النفس عند ابن سينا 3 نباتية/حيوانية/إنسانية. كمال أول: تعني مبدأ أول ذي حياة بالقوة: يعني لدينا جسم مستعد وطبيعي لتقبل الحياة مبادئ النفس النباتية: تنمو وتتوالد وتتغذى ولا يفعل النبات أكثر من ذلك. مبادئ النفس الحيوانية: تدرك الجزئيات (مثلا يدرك أفعى أمامه/ إنسان أمامه) يتحرك بالإرادة أي فيه إرادة توجهه (مثلا الأسد بإرادته ممكن أن يقفز على إنسان ويبتلعه). 

_مبادئ النفس الإنسانية:_ تدرك الكليات، اختيار فكري أي الحرية الفكرية التي نتوجه لها للاختيار من بين بدائل مختلفة.

_*تصور ابن سينا لأصل النفس:*_ 1- من أين جاءت/ 2- علاقة النفس بالبدن/ 3- مصير النفس. المسألة غامضة عند ابن سينا ولكن ربما قصيدته العينية هي التي تعبر أكثر من غيرها عن رأي ابن سينا في المسائل الثلاث. قصيدته مكونة من4 أقسام لدى قراءتها تتضح الإجابة على الثلاث أسئلة السابقة.

_البراهين على وجود النفس عند ابن سينا :_

وقد برهن ابن سينا على وجود النفس عن طريق :

_*1- البرهان الطبيعي :*_ ويعتمد هذا البرهان على مبدأ الحركة والتي هي نوعان : - حركة قسرية : ناتجة عن دفعة خارجية تصيب جسما فتحركه - حركة لاقسرية : وهذا ما عناها ابن سينا وهي أنواع : .. منها ما يحدث على مقتضى الطبيعة كسقوط حجر من الأعلى إلى الأسفل .. منها ما يحدث ضد مقتضى الطبيعة وهنا يكمن "البرهان" كالإنسان الذي يمشي على وجه الأرض كع إن ثقل جسمه يدعو إلى السكون, هذه الحركة المضادة للطبيعة ولقوانينها تستلزم محركا خاصا زائدا على عناصر الجسم المتحرك ألا وهي (النفس)

_*2- البرهان النفسي :*_ ويقوم هذا البرهان على الأفعال الوجدانية والإدراك, فالإنسان يمتاز عن الحيوان بأنه يتعجب ويضحك ويبكي, كما انه من أهم خواصه: الكلام واستعمال الرموز والإشارات وإدراك المعاني المجردة واستخراج المجهول من المعلوم. هذه الأفعال والأحوال هي مما يختص به الإنسان, وهي ليست راجعة للبدن, بل هي قوة مستقلة كما قال ابن سينا شيء آخر لك ان تسميه النفس. وهذا الجوهر الذي يتصرف في أجزاء بدنك هو فيك واحد وهو أنت بالتدقيق..
اتجه الأطباء العرب إلى طب الأعشاب للتخدير ، فتوصلوا إلى ما سموه (المرقد ) أي الدواء الذي يجعل المريض ينام ويرقد وهو كما وصفه ابن سينا عبارة عن اسفنجة تنقع في محلول من الأعشاب المركبة ، مثل القنب العربي والزؤبان والخشخاش وست الحسن ، ثم تترك لتجف ، وقبل العملية توضع الاسفنجة في فم المريض  فإذا امتصت الأغشية المخاطية تلك العصارة استسلم المريض لرقاد عميق لا يشعر معه بألم الجراحة وفي شرح هذا التأثير يقول ابن سينا   في كتابه " القانون والتخدير " بانه يزيل الوجع ويذهب بحس الجسم وإنما يذهب بحسه لأحد سببين : 
إما بفرط التبريد وإما بقوة مضادة لقوة الجسم وقد يكون التخدير بالنوم ، فان النوم أحد أسباب سكون الوجع
ولم يقتصر استعمال أطباء العرب للتخدير على طريقة الاسفنجة وحدها بل كانوا يستعملونه عبوة عن طريق الشرج أو شرابا" من الفم وقد ابتكر العرب نوعا" آخر من الاسفنجة هو الاسفنجة المنبهة المشبعة بالخل لإزالة تأثير المخدر وإفاقة المريض بعد الجراحة
ويقول ابن سينا في كتابه " القانون " ومن جملة ما يخدر ، الماء المبرد بالثلج تبريدا" بالغا" ، ويصف استعمال التبريد كمخدر موضعي كما في جراحة الأسنان فيقول : " يؤخذ الماء بالثلج أخذا" بعد أخذ حتى يخدر السن فيسكن الوجع وان كان ربما زاد في الابتداء " ثم يتحدث عن التبريد كمخدر قبل عمليات البتر وتعتبر هذه أول إشارة في تاريخ العلم إلى التخدير بالتبريد ، وقد أصبح هذا العلم اليوم من أهم عناصر الجراحة الكبيرة في عصرنا الحديث ، واستعمل خاصة في العمليات الصعبة مثل عمليات ( القلب المفتوح ) واستئصال ارئة وزرع الكلى
وهكذا يعتبر اكتشاف التخدير الخطوة الأولى في تقدم علم الجراحة عند العرب وفي أوربا فيما بعد .

_*ابن النفيس​*_)





الاسم:	أبو الحسن علاء الدين علي بن أبي الحرم القَرشي الدمشقي
اللقب:	ابن النفيس
ميلاد:	بلدة القرش قرب دمشق 1213 م

وفاة:	17 ديسمبر 1288م 687هجرية

أصل عرقي:	عربي

منطقة:	سوريا ومصر

مذهب:	شافعي

نظام المدرسة:	مسلم سني، طب نفيسي

الاهتمامات الرئيسية:	طب إسلامي، تشريح، علاج، فقه، شريعة، قرآن، علم الحديث، علم الكلام، فلسفة، فلك، جغرافيا

أعمال ملحوظة:	اكتشاف الدورة الدموية

تأثر بـ:	أبقراط، أرسطو، جالينوس، الشافعي، حنين ابن إسحاق، الكندي، الرازي، الزهراوي، ابن سينا، الغزالي، ابن زهر، ابن طفيل

تأثر به:	الذهبي، ابن كثير، ابن خلدون، ميخائيل سيرفيتوس، وليم هارفي

أبو الحسن علاء الدين علي بن أبي الحرم القَرشي الدمشقي الملقب بابن النفيس ويعرف أحياناً بالقَرَشي بفتح القاف والراء نسبة إلى بلدة (القرَش) التي تقع بقرب دمشق . (607هـ/1213م، دمشق - 687هـ/1288 م) هو عالم وطبيب عربي له مساهمات كثيرة في تطور الطب، ويعد مكتشف الدورة الدموية الصغرى ويعتبر من رواد علم وظائف الأعضاء في الإنسان، حيث وضع نظريات يعتمد عليها العلماء إلى الآن. عين رئيس أطباء مصر. ويعتبره كثيرون أعظم شخصية طبية في القرن السابع الهجري.

_*نسبه ونشأته*_
ولد بدمشق في سوريا عام 607هـ على وجه التقريب ونشأ وتعلم بها وفي مجالس علمائها ومدارسها، وقيل أن اسمه القَرشي نسبة إلى القرش، ذكر ابن أبي أصيبعة أنها قرية قرب دمشق. وتذكر دائرة المعارف الإسلامية أنه ولد على مشارف غوطة دمشق، وأصله من بلدة قُريشية قرب دمشق. تعلم في البيمارستان النوري بدمشق. كان ابن النفيس معاصراً لمؤرخ الطب الشهير ابن أبي أصيبعة، صاحب (عيون الأنباء في طبقات الأطباء)، ودرس معه الطب على ابن دخوار ، ثم مارسا الطب في المستشفى الناصري لسنوات. وقد درس ابن النفيس أيضا الفقه واللغة والمنطق والأدب.
سافر ابن النفيس من دمشق إلى مصر ليمارس الطب في المستشفى الناصري، ثم انتقل ليعمل في المستشفى المنصوري الذي أنشأه السلطان قلاوون. هناك أصبح عميدا للأطباء. كما أصبح لشهرته طبيب السلطان بيبرس في ذلك الوقت. وكان مجلسه مفتوحا في داره ويحضره أمراء ووجهاء القاهرة وأطباؤها. كان أب النفيس أعزبا ولا أولاد له فحين بنى داره في القاهرة أغدق في بنائها، وفرش أرضها بالرخام حتى إيوانها. وقيل في وصفه أنه كان نحيفا طويل القامة أسيل الخدين. وكان ذا مروءة ومجلسه كله علم. ولم تقتصر شهرته في الطب فقط، بل كان يعد من كبار علماء عصره في اللغة، والفلسفة، والفقه، والحديث.
اشتهر ابن النفيس بين علماء دمشق والقاهرة من بعدها وعرف عنه نبوغة في الطب، وكان دائم البحث والتواصل مع علماء عصره وعمل ابن النفيس كثيرا في أبحاث الطب وجسم الإنسان والبدن ومن أشهرها اكتشافه الدورة الدموية الصغرى وشروح في الطب والمعالجة. وكان يستقبل المرضى في داره في دمشق ويقيم التجارب. واشتهر بمؤلفاته الطبية، ولا يعرف على وجه الدقة تاريخ انتقاله إلى القاهرة إلا أنه يمكن تقدير ذلك في الفترة بين عام 633هـ (1236م) وعام 636هـ (1239م) وبقي حتى وفاته في القاهرة عام 687هـ. وقد أوقف داره وكتبه وكل ما له على المستشفى المنصوري في القاهرة قائلًا: إن شموع العلم يجب أن تضيء بعد وفاتي[10].[11]

_*إسهاماته العلمية*_

صاغ آراءه وأفكاره العلمية واكتشافاته بلغة علمية رصينة وله في اللغة والنحو مؤلفات. وفي مجال الطب و الصيدلة عرف الدورة الدموية الصغرى والكبرى وقدم نظرية في كيفية الإبصار ودور الدماغ في الإدراك البصري وصاغ المعارف الطبية والصيدلية صياغتها التامة في كتابه الشامل وتوصل للعديد من الطرق العلاجية المبتكرة في عصره ووصل لحقائق تشريحية دقيقة في أجزاء الجسم الإنساني وصور حدود المنهج التجريبي أدق تصوير.

_نبوغه في الطب_

أما في الطب فكان يعد من مشاهير عصره، وله مصنفات عديدة اتصف فيها بالجرأة وحرية الرأي، إذ كان، خلافاً لعلماء عصره، يناقض أقوال ابن سينا وجالينوس عندما يظهر خطأها.

_*اكتشافه للدورة الدموية الصغرى*_

يعتبر الكشف عن الدورة الدموية الصغرى - في الرئتين - من أهم إنجازاته، حيث قال: إن الدم ينقى في الرئتين من أجل استمرار الحياة وإكساب الجسم القدرة على العمل، حيث يخرج الدم من البطين الأيمن إلى الرئتين، حيث يمتزج بالهواء، ثم إلى البطين الأيسر، حيث كان الرأي السائد في ذلك الوقت: أن الدم يتولد في الكبد ومنه ينتقل إلى البطين الأيمن بالقلب، ثم يسري بعد ذلك في العروق إلى مختلف أعضاء الجسم. ظل اكتشاف ابن النفيس للدورة الدموية الصغرى (الرئوية) مجهولا للمعاصرين حتى عثر الدكتور محيي الدين التطاوي أثناء دراسته لتاريخ الطب العربي على مخطوط في مكتبة برلين رقمه 62243 بعنوان شرح تشريح القانون (أي قانون ابن سينا) فعني بدراسته وأعد حوله رسالة لنيل الدكتوراه من جامعة فرايبورج بألمانيا موضوعها "الدورة الدموية تبعا للقرشي". ولجهل أساتذته بالعربية أرسلوا نسخة من الرسالة للمستشرق الألماني مايرهوف (المقيم بالقاهرة وقتها) فأيد مايرهوف التطاوي [15] وأبلغ الخبر إلى المؤرخ جورج سارتون الذي نشره في آخر جزء من كتابه "مقدمة إلى تاريخ العلوم".

_*وفاته*_

وعندما بلغ الثمانين من العمر مرض ستة أيام مرضاً شديداً وحاول الأطباء أن يعالجوه بالخمر وهو يقاسى عذاب المرض قائلاً: لا ألقى الله تعالى وفى جوفى شيء من الخمر ولم يطل به المرض فقد توفى في فجر يوم الجمعة الموافق(21من ذى القعده687هجرى/17من ديسمبر 1288م)

_*من أهم مؤلفاته*_


•	الشامل في الصناعة الطبية أضخم موسوعة طبية يكتبها شخص واحد في التاريخ الإنساني وقد وضع مسودتها بحيث تقع في ثلاثمائة مجلد بيض منها ثمانين وتمثل هذه الموسوعة الصياغة النهائية والصياغة الأخيرة المكتملة للطب والصيدلة في الحضارة العربية خمسة قرون من الجهود العلمية المتواصلة 
•	المهذب في الكحل: مكتبة الفاتيكان، وهو كتاب موسوعي في الطب يشبه موسوعة (الحاوي) لأبي بكر الرازي. 
•	بغية الطالبين وحجة المتطببين 
•	بغية الفطن من علم البدن 
•	المختار في الأغذية: لم يذكر في أي ترجمة من تراجمه، ولكنه موجود في مكتبة برلين 
•	الرماد 
•	شرح تشريح القانون: جمع فيه أجزاء التشريح المتفرقة في كتاب القانون لابن سينا وشرحها، وفيه وصف الدورة الدموية الصغرى وهو الذي بيّن أن ابن النفيس قد سبق علماء الطب إلى معرفة هذا الموضوع الخطير من الفيزيولوجيا. 
•	شرح فصول أبقراط: موجود في مكتبات برلين وجوتا وإلسفورد وباريس ومكتبة الإسكوريال، وتوجد نسخة في آيا صوفيا بتاريخ 678هـ، وقد طبع في إيران سنة 1298هـ 
•	شرح تشريح جالنيوس: (آيا صوفيا 3661) إلا أن نسبته لابن النفيس ليست أكيدة 
•	تعليق على كتاب الأوبئة لأبقراط: آيا صوفيا 3642 a[] 
•	شرح مسائل حنين بن إسحاق 
•	شرح مفردات القانون 
•	كتاب موجز القانون أوالموجز في الطب: تناول كل أجزاء القانون فيما عدا التشريح ووظائف الأعضاء 
•	تفسير العلل وأسباب الأمراض 
•	شرح الهداية في الطب. 
•	شرح قانون ابن سينا. 
•	طريق الفصاحة في النحو 
•	شرح لكتاب التنبيه في فروع الشافعية لأبي اسحق إبراهيم الشيرازي 
•	شرح الإشارات لابن سينا في المنطق 
•	الرسالة الكاملية في السيرة 
•	'مختصر في علم أصول الحديث 
•	شرح كتاب الشفاء لابن سينا: كتاب الشفاء شمل المنطق والطبيعة والفلك والحساب والعلوم الإلهية 
•	شرح الهداية لابن سينا في المنطق 
•	فاضل ابن ناطق: كتاب صغير عارض فيه رسالة حي بن يقظان. 
واكتشاف الدورة الدموية لابن النفيس المتوفي سنة 1288 م تجمع كتب الطب الحديث على ان اكتشاف الدورة الدموية يعتبر أعظم حدث في تاريخ الطب فقد احدث ثورة علمية في كل النظريات الفسيولوجية وكل أساليب العلاج ، وقد مر هذا الكشف بعدة مراحل وتعرض لكثير من الادعاءات حتى عرفت الحقيقة وتأكدت من جميع الهيئات العلمية الحديثة على يد الطبيب المصري الدكتور محي الدين الطنطاوي ، الذي حاز على الدكتوراه من جامعة "برلين "سنة 1924 م  وعن رسالته " ابن النفيس المكتشف الحقيقي للدورة الدموية "


_*ابن الهيثم​*_




 محمد بن الحسن بن الحسن بن الهيثم أبو علي البصري 965-1039، لقب بالبصري نسبة إلى مدينة البصرة. ابن الهيثم هو عالم عربي في الرياضيات و البصريات والهندسة له العديد من المؤلفات والمكتشفات العلمية التي أكدها العلم الحديث
مولده ونشأته
ولد ابن الهيثم في ولاية البصرة سنة 354هـ-965 ميلادية، في عصر كان يشهد ازدهارا في مختلف العلوم من رياضيات و فلك و فيزياء و طب وغيرها، هناك انكب على دراسة الهندسة والبصريات وقراءة كتب من سبقوه من علماء اليونان والعالم الأندلسي الزهراوي وغيرهم في هذا المجال، كتب عدة رسائل وكتب في تلك العلوم وساهم على وضع القواعد الرئيسية لها، وأكمل ما كان قد بدأه العالم الكبير الزهراوي.
وكان في كل أحواله زاهدًا في الدنيا؛ درس في بغداد الطب، واجتاز امتحانًا مقررًا لكل من يريد العمل بالمهنة، وتخصص في طب الكحالة (طب العيون)، كان أهل بغداد يقصدونه للسؤال في عدة علوم، برغم أن المدينة كانت زاخرة بصفوة من كبار علماء العصر.
رحلته إلى مصر
جاء في كتاب أخبار الحكماء للقفطي على لسان ابن الهيثم: <<لو كنت بمصر لعملت بنيلها عملاً يحصل النفع في كل حالة من حالاته من زيادة ونقصان>>.
فوصل قوله هذا إلى الحاكم بأمر الله الفاطمي ، فأرسل إليه بعض الأموال سرًا، وطلب منه الحضور إلى مصر. وأمده بما يريد للقيام بهذا المشروع، ولكن ابن الهيثم بعد أن حدد مكان إقامة وباشر دراسة النهر على طول مجراه، ولما وصل إلى قرب أسوان وجد مياه النيل تنحدر منه من كافة جوانبه، أدرك أنه كان واهمًا متسرعًا في ما ادعى المقدرة عليه وهو بناء سد يحجز ماء الفيضان ، وأنه عاجز على البرّ بوعده بإمكانات عصره.حينئذ عاد إلى الحاكم بأمر بالله معتذراً، فقبل عذره وولاه أحد المناصب.غير أن ابن الهيثم خاف غضب الحاكم عليه، فخشي أن يكيد له، وتظاهر بالجنون، وظل على التظاهر به حتى وفاة الحاكم الفاطمي.وبعد وفاته عاد عن التظاهر بالجنون، وسكن قبة على باب الجامع الأزهر، واتخذ نسخ بعض الكتب العالمية موردًا لرزقه، هذا بخلاف التأليف والترجمة؛ حيث كان متمكنًا من عدة لغات، وتفرغ في سائر وقته للتأليف والتجربة، وذلك حتى وفاته في عام 1039 م، وقد وصل ما كتبه إلى 237 مخطوطة ورسالة في مختلف فروع العلم والمعرفة، وقد اختفى جزء كبير من هذه المؤلفات لكنها وجدت مرة أخرى تحت فراشه، .
تحويل منهج ابن الهيثم العلمي
اعتمد ابن الهيثم في بحوثه على أحد منهجين:
1.	منهج الاستقراء 
2.	منهج الاستنباط 
وفي الحالين كان يعتمد على التجربة والملاحظة، وكان همه من وراء البحث هو الوصول إلى الحقيقة التي تثلج صدره، وقد حدد الرجل هدفه من بحوثه، وهو إفادة من يطلب الحق ويؤثره، في حياته وبعد مماته.
وكان ابن الهيثم يرى أن تضارب الآراء هو الطريق الوحيد لظهور الحقيقة. وقد جعل من التجربة العملية منهاجًا ثابتًا في إثبات صحة أو خطأ النتائج العقلية أو الفرضيات العلمية، وبعد ذلك يحاول التعبير عن النتيجة الصحيحة بصياغة رياضية دقيقة.
مؤسس علم الضوء
صاحب السبق فيه هو ابن الهيثم، وقد وضع أسس هذا العلم في كتابه المناظر. وقد ألف هذا الكتاب عام 411هـ/ 1021م، وفيه استثمر خبرته الطبية، وتجاربه العلمية، فتوصل فيه إلى نتائج وضعته على قمة عالية في المجال العلمي، وصار بها أحد المؤسسين لعلوم غيّرت من نظرة العلماء لأمور كثيرة في هذا المجال حتى لقبه العلماء ( أمير النور ).
مساهمة في علم الفلك
أما في علم الفلك فلابن الهيثم حوالي 20 مخطوطة في هذا المجال، وقد استخدم عبقريته الرياضية في مناقشة كثير من الأمور الفلكية ، كما ناقش في رسائله بعض الأمور الفلكية مناقشة منطقية، عكست عبقرية الرجل من جانب، ومن جانب آخر عمق خبرته وعلمه بالفلك، ومن أمثله مؤلفاته:
•	ارتفاع القطب: وفيه استخرج ارتفاع القطب، وتحديد خط عرض أي مكان. 
•	أضواء الكواكب: اختلاف منظر القمر. 
•	ضوء القمر: وأثبت أن القمر يعكس ضوء الشمس وليس له ضوء ذاتي. 
•	الأثر الذي في وجه القمر: وفيها ناقش الخطوط التي تُرى في وجه القمر، وتوصل إلى أن القمر يتكون من عدة عناصر، يختلف كل منها في امتصاص وعكس الضوء الساقط عليه من الشمس ، ومن ثم يظهر هذا الأثر. 
•	مقالة في التنبيه على مواضع الغلط في كيفية الرصد. 
•	تصحيح الأعمال النجومية – ارتفاعات الكواكب. 
وغير ذلك كثير.
مساهمته في علم الحركة (ميكانيكا)
أما في علم الميكانيكا كانت دراسته للظواهر الميكانيكية في إطار تجاربه في علم الضوء، ولكنه توصّل إلى رصد ما يلي:

_*- أن للحركة نوعين:*_

•	 ; الحركة الطبيعية: وهي حركة الجسم بتأثير من وزنه، وهو ما يعرف الآن باسم "السقوط الحر". 
•	 ;الحركة العرضية: وهي الحركة التي تنتج من تأثير عامل خارجي (القوة)، وهو يرى في الجسم الساقط سقوطًا حرًا أن سرعته تكون أقوى وأسرع إذا كانت مسافته أطول، وتعتمد بالتالي سرعته على ثقله والمسافة التي يقطعها. 
- تحليل حركة الجسم:
ينظر ابن الهيثم إلى حركة الجسم أنها مركبة من قسطين (مركبتين)، واحدة باتجاه الأفق، والأخرى باتجاه العمود على الأفق، وأن الزاوية بين المركبتين قائمة، وأن السرعة التي يتحرك بها الجسم هو محصلة هذين القسطين.
- درس تغير سرعة الأجسام عند تصادمها بحسب خصائص هذه الأجسام وميز بين الاصطدام المرن، وغير المرن، وكان ذلك عند تجربته بإلقاء كرة من الصلب في دراسته لانعكاس الضوء على سطح من الحديد ، وسقوطها على سطح من الخشب أو التراب.
مساهماته في الرياضيات
وقد كان لابن الهيثم مساهماته الجليلة في العديد من العلوم غير علم البصريات؛ ففي علم الرياضيات وضع العديد من المؤلفات، وقد صل إلينا منها 37 مخطوطًا، بعضها كان شرحًا وتعليقًا على مؤلفات الأولين في هذا المجال، والبعض الآخر تأسيسًا لنظريات رياضية حول خصائص المثلث والكرة، وكيفية استخراج ارتفاعات الأجسام، وغير ذلك.

_*مؤلفاته*_

ذكر أن لابن الهيثم ما يقرب من مئتي كتاب، خلا رسائل كثيرة، فقد ألف في الهندسة والطبيعيات، والفلك، والحساب والجبر والطب والمنطق والأخلاق، بلغ منها ما يتعلق بالرياضيات والعلوم التعليمية، خمسة وعشرين، وما يتعلق منها بالفلسفة و الفيزياء، ثلاثة وأربعين، أما ما كتبه في الطب فقد بلغ ثلاثين جزءاً، وهو كتاب في الصناعات الطبية نظمه من جمل وجوامع ما رآه مناسباً من كتب غالينوس، وهو ثلاثون كتاباً:
الأول في البرهان، والثاني في فرق الطب، والثالث في الصناعة الصغيرة، والرابع في التشريح، والخامس في القوى الطبيعية، والسادس في منافع الأعضاء، والسابع في آراء أبقراط وأفلاطون ، والثامن في المني، والتاسع في الصوت، والعاشر في العلل والأعراض، والحادي عشر في أصناف الحميات، والثاني عشر في البحران، والثالث عشر في النبض الكبير، والرابع عشر في الأسطقسات على رأي أبقراط، والخامس عشر في المزاج والسادس عشر في قوى الأدوية المفردة والسابع عشر في قوى الأدوية المركبة، والثامن عشر في موضوعات الأعضاء الآلمة، والتاسع عشر في حيلة البرء، والعشرون في حفظ الصحة، والحادي والعشرون في جودة الكيموس ورداءته، والثاني والعشرون في أمراض العين، والثالث والعشرون في أن قوى النفس تابعة لمزاج البدن، والرابع والعشرون في سوء المزاج المختلف، والخامس والعشرون في أيام البحران، والسادس والعشرون في الكثرة، والسابع والعشرون في استعمال الفصد لشفاء الأمراض، والثامن والعشرون في الذبول، والتاسع والعشرون في أفضل هيئات البدن، والثلاثون جمع حنين ابن إسحاق من كلام غالينوس وكلام أبقراط في الأغذية•

وتبين من تعداد هذه المصنفات أنه ألف في شؤون طبية هامة نقل معظمها عن غالينوس، ولكنه علق عليها وزاد فيها، وألف كتباً أخرى، ذات صلة بالطب والمعالجة، كرسالته في تأثير اللحون الموسيقية، في النفوس الحيوانية، وذلك في وقت لم تكن فيه معالجة بعض الأمراض النفسية ، بالألحان الموسيقية قد وجدت طريقها أو احتلت مكانها في دنيا المعالجات النفسية•

الكتب التي قام بتأليفها
•	كتاب المناظر:الذي يعد ثورة في عالم البصريات ، فقد رفض فيه عددًا من نظريات بطليموس في علم الضوء ، بعدما توصل إلى نظريات جديدة غدت نواة علم البصريات الحديث. 
o	ومن أهم الآراء الواردة في الكتاب: 
o	زعم بطليموس أن الرؤية تتم بواسطة أشعة تنبعث من العين إلى الجسم المرئي ،ولما جاء ابن الهيثم نسف هذه النظرية ، فبين أن الرؤية تتم بواسطة الأشعة التي تنعكس من الجسم المرئي باتجاه عين المبصر. 
o	كما بيّن ابن الهيثم أن الشعاع الضوئي ينتشر في خط مستقيم ضمن وسط متجانس. 
o	اكتشف ابن الهيثم ظاهرة انعكاس الضوء، وظاهرة انعطاف الضوء . 
o	ومن أهم منجزاته أنه شرّح العين تشريحاً كاملاً، وبين وظيفة كل قسم منها 
•	اختلاف منظر القمر 
•	رؤية الكواكب 
•	التنبيه على ما في الرصد من الغلط 
•	أصول المساحة 
•	أعمدة المثلثات 
•	المرايا المحرقة بالقطوع 
•	المرايا المحرقة بالدوائر 
•	كيفـيات الإظلال 
•	رسالة في الشفق 
•	شرح أصول إقليدس 
•	مقالة فی صورة ‌الکسوف 
•	رسالة فی مساحة المسجم المکافی 
•	مقالة فی تربیع الدائرة 
•	مقالة مستقصاة فی الاشکال الهلالیة 
•	خواص المثلث من جهة العمود 
•	القول المعروف بالغریب فی حساب المعاملات 
•	قول فی مساحة الکرة. 
•	كتاب الجامع في أصول الحساب. 
•	كتاب في تحليل المسائل الهندسية. 
•	مقالة في التحليل والتركيب. 
تأثيره على العلم الحديث
درس ابن الهيثم ظواهر انكسار الضوء وانعكاسه بشكل مفصّل ، وخالف الآراء القديمة كنظريات بطليموس، فنفى ان الرؤية تتم بواسطة أشعة تنبعث من العين، كما أرسى أساسيات علم العدسات وشرّح العين تشريحا كاملا. يعتبر كتاب المناظر Optics المرجع الأهم الذي استند عليه علماء العصر الحديث في تطوير التقانة الضوئية، وهو تاريخياً أول من قام بتجارب الكاميرا Camera وهو الاسم المشتق من الكلمة العربية : " قُمرة " وتعني الغرفة المظلمة بشباك صغير.، 
كان عالم البصريات ابن الهيثم الذي يأبى الوظائف الحكومية ويفضل العمل الحر ، وكانت وسيلته الوحيدة لكسب عيشه تأليف الكتب العلمية وبيعها وكان خطاطا" يكتب كتبه بخط يده الجميل ، ويزودها بالزخارف من رسمه ويهتم فيها بالرسوم العلمية التوضيحية ثم يبيعها في رواق الأزهر ،   وكان الناس ينتظرونه بفارغ الصبر حتى ينتهي من نسخ أحد كتبه   العلمية ويدفعون له بسخاء في النسخة الواحدة ما يكفيه مؤونة عيشه لعام كامل 
وعندما تقدم العمر بابن الهيثم ، أحس بضعف بصره مما يتهدده في مصدر رزقه الرئيسي وهو نسخ الكتب العلمية ولكنه كعالم في البصريات بالذات لم ييأس ، وأخذ يجري التجارب في معمله على الزجاج ، حتى صنع قرصا" كبيرا" من الزجاج المحدب إذا وضعه على الكتاب فانه يكبر الكتابة والخط ولكن ابن الهيثم الذي كان يعرف تركيب العين ووظائف القرنية والعدسة فقرر ان يصنع بدلا من قرص الزجاج قرصين ، واحد لكل عين حسب قوة إبصارها ، وبذلك توصل ابن الهيثم إلى صناعة أول نظارة طبية للقراءة في التاريخ
سنتابع معكم إنشاء الله وسنتحدث عن الرازي والخوارزمي وعن تاريخية اكتشاف ورق الكتابة

*المصدر 
ويكبيديا وموسوعة المعارف العامة
اختراعات واكتشافات
الجزء الأول*​


----------



## النهيسى (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا جدا 

موضوع رائع ومعلومات مفيده

الرب  يسوع معاكم​*


----------



## اني بل (22 ديسمبر 2009)

الشكر الجزيل لمرورك الرائع يا النهيسي دائما" مروراتك مميزة يا مميز​


----------

